# WWII aviation art.



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

As long as its drawn its welcome 

Ok I'm going to start of with just a few paintings of the Ta-152H-1, enjoy


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2006)

Not bad.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2006)

Good ones Soren and Les. Here are some from me:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow those are all really good.


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice Les and Gnomey !

Here's a few with Hartmann and his crate, enjoy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice I like any paintings of his aircraft.


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's one of my favorites, enjoy


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmm.. that last painting of Hartmann himself might be good as an avatar...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

They are all nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

You're welcome Adler. 

Btw, Les that first one yours, I noticed you have it dubbed as a Ta-152H 

Here are two more Ta-152H-1 paintings, enjoy


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice arts guys !!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have that Taylor painting of the FW190's.............. first print I bought for my collection.

Its called "Swansong"


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I have that Taylor painting of the FW190's.............. first print I bought for my collection.
> 
> Its called "Swansong"



Yep, just like it says.  Its a great painting.

Here's a few more of the Fw190 Dora, enjoy


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2006)

Good stuff Soren, I have added some of those to my collection.

Here are some more...


----------



## Erich (Jun 23, 2006)

can I get something straight for you guys. No III./JG 301 or Stab./JG 301 Tanks ever flew against US bombers ok ..........

the most original is Jerry Crandall's Stabschwarm shown. I have this on a wonderful green background with black frame glassed, number 79 out of 750. The framed work sits above my heavy oak furniture. I picked up from Jerry first hand back in 1992 and had debated strongly about having him autograph/sig it personally. no matter he did my JG 1` book by E. Mombeek with Indaner head-dress ........... very cool


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

Erich is right, the paintings showing the Ta-152H pounding US bombers merely depicts what it 'should've' done, and would've also undoubtedly been good at. (Esp. with a DB603)

Btw, I would like to add that the painting of Reschke's Green 4 is pretty original as-well.


----------



## Soren (Jun 23, 2006)

Good ones Gnomey.

Here are some more, enjoy...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2006)

> Btw, Les that first one yours, I noticed you have it dubbed as a Ta-152H


Ihad it saved as was previously labeled... What would the correct filename be???


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2006)

Two I like. The first one is titled Spitfires Over Darwin by Robert Taylor.


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Ihad it saved as was previously labeled... What would the correct filename be???



Why a Dora-9 ofcourse 


Good ones Wildcat.


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

Some Spitfire Mk.XIV artwork, enjoy


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2006)

A Dora??? I never would have thought that... The tail section has the extended look of the Ta...


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

Well you've got those two 13mm's over the engine, a clear sign its a Dora. And secondly the cockpit is further ahead, again a clear sign its a Dora. But you might be right about the tail and its shape, but even some Dora's had this tail design(Below), so its definitely a Dora


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

In any case its an animated picture, so it could be virtually anything  But I'd say its a Dora though.


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep just checked if it could be Ta-152C, but its Supercharger intake sits on the wrong side so its definitely a Dora...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok cool, thanks for the correction..


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2006)

It's a Dora with a wooden TA tail.

not that uncommon


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> It's a Dora with a wooden TA tail.
> 
> not that uncommon



Yeah but its not that clear if its really a TA tail or just the normal tail, its difficult to see because of the angle. But it doesn't matter, cause its definitely a Dora alright.

Some more Dora paintings, enjoy


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2006)

III./JG 54 and JG 26 by Axel Urbanke, and published through Eagle Editions clearly show this in pics as well as photos


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2006)

Soren :

great avatar !  

of note many of the JV 44 pilots never knew they had a cover protection staffel. 
the Würger staffel even with the birghtly covered camo and photos via books was a strange and nullified staffel, possibly 1 P-47 kill and it was a random find at that.


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> III./JG 54 and JG 26 by Axel Urbanke, and published through Eagle Editions clearly show this in pics as well as photos



Sorry I don't follow, show what ?



Erich said:


> Soren :
> 
> great avatar !



Thanks Erich !  Yours is great as-well ! 



Erich said:


> of note many of the JV 44 pilots never knew they had a cover protection staffel.
> the Würger staffel even with the birghtly covered camo and photos via books was a strange and nullified staffel, possibly 1 P-47 kill and it was a random find at that.



Perhaps we need a thread about the Würger staffel, would be interesting I think.


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2006)

Soren the book I was referring to covers the TA 152 tailed Doras in some details with JG 26. is that clear ? Les ordered it recetnly I believe. It is a classic work from September 44 till wars end


----------



## Soren (Jun 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> Soren the book I was referring to covers the TA 152 tailed Doras in some details with JG 26. is that clear ? Les ordered it recetnly I believe. It is a classic work from September 44 till wars end



10-4 Erich, I just couldn't decide wether you were commenting Les's first picture or the Dora's with the TA tail, its all clear to me now though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2006)

Recieved the book and it is incredible... Another excellent piece of work from Eagle Editions...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

i've several prints mounted in my room which i rather like but this's one of my favourites that i found on the internet, very atmospheric..........


----------



## Soren (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice Lanc !

Here's a painting of a Corsair, enjoy


----------



## Erich (Jun 28, 2006)

very cool Lanc !

I've got some first hand info just recently arrived from TA 152H ace W. Reschke which I will post in a seperate aviation thread and will have to wait for his answers to 4 other questions in regards to flying the Ta 152H


----------



## Soren (Jun 28, 2006)

I almost passed out from pure excitement reading that last post of yours Erich! I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's some paintings by Barry Spicer.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2006)

On the other hand...


----------



## Erich (Jun 29, 2006)

this is going to be huge gentlemen ..............

Will Reschke at his office in Germany, note the paintings primarily of JG 301 a/c. the Ta 152H Stabschwarm looks familiar eh ... ?

photo courtesy from Czech friend R. Susil

E


----------



## Soren (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely excellent Erich !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Erich... He's gotten old in the last few years....


----------



## Erich (Jun 29, 2006)

I think he looks grand but correct Les they are all getting too old until none of them will be left. There are already huge gaps in the Jg histories both in German the fg histories in Englsih, the vets are going away too fast.
___________________________________________________________________

heres another favorite of mine. Friend D. Bryan of the Bluenosers 352nd fg finally "bags" his Arado 234 in March of 45. His 4th engagement I believe, he gave me two full pages of intense history about this op over the phone years back.

from artist Troy White


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Erich said:


> Will Reschke at his office in Germany, note the paintings primarily of JG 301 a/c. the Ta 152H Stabschwarm looks familiar eh ... ?
> 
> E


Outstanding!


----------



## eHangar (Jul 3, 2006)

Soren, who is the artist of the Ta152 in your avatar?

Likewise, if possible, could posters please label your images with the title and artist of the aviation art for easy reference? Thanks!

Grand pictures all, a number of which I haven't seen before, and I have seen thousands!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for that post Erich, that was neat to see.


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello!

I saw my arts posted by some friends of this forums. Thanks for do it and if you have any questions, please write me to [email protected]

In my web page www.AviationArt.com.ar I published new WWII arts whose originals were signed by the pilot of the current plane.

Regards

Carlos


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

It is some very good work, thankyou.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, it is Carlos (I was the one who posted them). I especially like the Argentian Ace over the Normandy sky (I have it has my background at the moment).


----------



## eHangar (Jul 4, 2006)

Carlos Adrián Garcia said:


> Hello!
> 
> I saw my arts posted by some friends of this forums.


Hi Carlos, nice to see you here. Long time no communication! 

Glad to see your aviation art is getting better each time I view them, and looks like you've been busy. Nice new website too.


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Jul 4, 2006)

Many Thanks to Gnomey and eHangar for yours words. Yes I'm very busy painting this time for me. I took a break for clients. When I was in London in April 3, 2004 I was with the last RAF Argentine 164 Sqdrn pilot born in Argentina (95 years old and still alive). He saw the paint of his 164 Sqdrn Hurricane (www.AviationArt.com.ar) and he inmmediately sing me the original for me. It was because we published a book on Argentine Volunteers that flown in the RAF and RCAF during the WWII. Look Firmes Volamos / Alas de Trueno.

Best regards

Carlos A. Garcia
Aviation Artist
www.AviationArt.com.ar


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Jul 4, 2006)

0


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Jul 4, 2006)

Many Thanks to Gnomey and eHangar for yours words. Yes I'm very busy painting this time for me. I took a break for clients. When I was in London in April 3, 2004 I was with the last RAF Argentine 164 Sqdrn pilot born in Argentina (95 years old and still alive). He saw the paint of his 164 Sqdrn Hurricane (www.AviationArt.com.ar) and he inmmediately sing me the original for me. It was because we published a book on Argentine Volunteers that flown in the RAF and RCAF during the WWII. Look Firmes Volamos / Alas de Trueno.

Best regards

Carlos A. Garcia
Aviation Artist
www.AviationArt.com.ar[/QUOTE]


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2006)

Heres some prints I have of -109's. Great additions to my collection.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes those are nice.


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Sep 8, 2011)

eHangar said:


> Hi Carlos, nice to see you here. Long time no communication!
> 
> Glad to see your aviation art is getting better each time I view them, and looks like you've been busy. Nice new website too.


 
So I am to read you! Next days I will have ready a new website with many new arts to show.

All the best!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Carlos.


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Sep 22, 2011)

Dear friends:

I´m glad of inviting them to my web page completely renewed.

Welcome

I hope that they should like

Carlos Adrián Garcia


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, just to be different, here's one that's hanging on my wall:


----------



## muller (Sep 22, 2011)

There's a junk shop near me that has the odd aviation picture for sale from time to time. I got these late last year.







When I bought them, I gave the owner my number so he could call me if he got any more in. And he did!






Thats the extent of my collection so far, they're on the wall over my bench.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice Keith.

Buffnut, who's the artist on yours? It's very well done.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Crimea,

It was Nick Trudgian. I love it. I think he did a wonderful job (but then I am just a tad biased!).

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I would agree that he's done a wonderful job. That painting seems a bit atypical of his work as I find his style tends toward very dramatic lighting which I find a bit tiresome. But I like this one.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nick spent a lot of time talking to me, gathering information and making draft sketches until we were both happy with the final appearance. He even made a rough model kit of a Buffalo to ensure the proportions were right.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Bl**dy good stuff guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice stuff guys!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2011)

NICE!


----------

